# Small Parts organization



## Boswell (Aug 6, 2022)

I have been investing in the Durham metal drawers for storing small parts and fittings.




While these are very sturdy and generally well made, they are a bit pricy. From Amazon it is around $280 USD.  I then began to think about switching to PLANO 2600 boxes like these


and build a simple shelf system to hold them like this



Then I saw that Plano has come out with a new storage box design they call EDGE  (SEE HERE)





They sold as fishing tackle boxes but seem strong versatile and come is various size and configurations.
They are still a bit pricy but not as much as the Durham boxes. 
PLANO says they have some sort of rust inhibitor in the plastic and they also come with a desiccant plus they are air tight to a desiccant has a chance of working. 

*Has anyone used these new PLANO EDGE boxes for parts storage? thoughts or suggestions?*


----------



## Be_Zero_Be (Aug 6, 2022)

*I use these from Harbor Freight.*
*I buy them on sale.
The rack I made is from scrap.
It is a good option for high density storage.*
*The lazy susan is also a great high density storage in a small footprint.*


----------



## NCjeeper (Aug 6, 2022)

I love the Durham stuff too.


----------



## ChazzC (Aug 6, 2022)

Plano 3600 boxes are a perfect fit for the racks that Bolt Depot sells: 

https://www.boltdepot.com/Product-Details.aspx?product=7560

Not cheap (although I got mine a while back for a lot less), but less than Durham good quality and flexible (just wish Plano included more dividers).


----------



## 7milesup (Aug 6, 2022)

ChazzC said:


> just wish Plano included more dividers


3D print 'em!


----------



## Winegrower (Aug 7, 2022)

I thought about buying boxes and making a rack, then I realized might as well make the boxes (drawers, really) as well.

So for no money, using scrap wood, made these, worked out fine,


----------



## slow-poke (Aug 7, 2022)

This is my mini hardware store tucked under a stair case. My main hobby is actually electronics,  so lots of small parts. I picked up this rotating cube that has a lot of drawers from a surplus electronics store that is so fun to visit. I also have a pretty decent selection of small fasteners.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Aug 7, 2022)

Not finely divided, but cheap.


----------



## Boswell (Aug 7, 2022)

Mr,Whoopee, I have seen you talk about your cookie box addition but this is the first photo I remember seeing. Looks like a great (and nearly free) way for organizing parts


----------



## hman (Aug 7, 2022)

slow-poke said:


> This is my mini hardware store tucked under a stair case. My main hobby is actually electronics,  so lots of small parts. I picked up this rotating cube that has a lot of drawers from a surplus electronics store that is so fun to visit. I also have a pretty decent selection of small fasteners.


A couple years ago, I built this  variation on your "rotating cube"









						Quarantine Projects!
					

Backspacing a bit to storage ideas ..  Here's what I put together for my shop in mid 2018 (and previously posted in detail here).  4-sided, on casters, bottom layer is Ikea drawers, middle and top are drawer units from Lowes, plus some bin drawers I found at Habitat for Humanity.  This gives me...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## hman (Aug 7, 2022)

slow-poke said:


> This is my mini hardware store tucked under a stair case. My main hobby is actually electronics,  so lots of small parts. I picked up this rotating cube that has a lot of drawers from a surplus electronics store that is so fun to visit. I also have a pretty decent selection of small fasteners.


Back in 2019, I built this variation of your "storage cube":









						Quarantine Projects!
					

Backspacing a bit to storage ideas ..  Here's what I put together for my shop in mid 2018 (and previously posted in detail here).  4-sided, on casters, bottom layer is Ikea drawers, middle and top are drawer units from Lowes, plus some bin drawers I found at Habitat for Humanity.  This gives me...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Aug 7, 2022)

Having several "hobbies", I have several storage systems, each more or less appropriate to what I am working with at any given time. For framing carpentry, including roofing with steel sheets, there are dozens of Nr 10 cans (large coffee cans) full of nails and screws. My model trains have small drawers for train parts, and many fishing tackle boxes. Electronics parts have parts bins specific to circuit board parts, and electrical parts are in cardboard boxes, mostly on shelves in the barn. With all those storage systems, functional as to size and usage, I am still covered up with miscellaneous boxes along side my desk in the house. And no workbench space because every inch is covered up with "stuff" that I consider worth keeping.

I have been increasing work/storage space for 40-50 years, trebling my shop space and quadrupling my storage needs in the shop spaces. It seems that as I increase shop space by 10%, I increase storage needs by 20-25%. That seems to be the nature of anyone (most?) in the mechanical trades as a hobby. All the more so, a known trait of model railroaders. And more still for electronics hobbyists. Collecting those little bits and pieces that are becomming more and more difficult to locate as the supply chain draws in and technology grows more advanced. Had I but known then. . .

In my specific case, I desire to build a "fast time clock" for my trains. One that clicks off an hour in 20 minutes. The models are to scale, what about scale time. 25 years back, an assembled digital clock could be modified with just a handfull of common components to speed up the clock reference. Today, the clocks are accurate to a microsecond (thanks China) but the reference pulses run so fast and are so difficult to get to that circuit board changes are no longer practicable.

A similar change has taken place in the machining hobby. Many years back, I modified some of my machine tools to use NC (numerical control) systems. Analog servos, analog resolvers, and the appropriate electronics. I eventually removed them, part of the hobby of machining is making mistakes. When I make a mistake, it's lesson learned. When the machine makes a mistake, it's time for a redesign. Then along comes CNC (Computer Numerical Control) that costs 10 times as much but doesn't make 1/10 as many mistakes. Most of my work as a hobbyist is "one off" parts. It may be accurate to 1/64 inch (~.015) or to a 1:10K(.0001), whatever is appropriate for what I am working on. It takes a week, as often as not, to get the computer system worked out to make that one part. Or I just make one in an hour or two by hand and then go on. So I don't have a CNC  system. . .

No more rant, I digressed too much.

.


----------



## ConValSam (Aug 7, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> Not finely divided, but cheap.
> 
> View attachment 416488


And very tasty to boot!


----------



## Gaffer (Aug 7, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> Not finely divided, but cheap.
> 
> View attachment 416488


And delicious!


----------



## Boswell (Aug 27, 2022)

well I bought a few of the new PLANO EDGE tackle boxes. that and some 3d-Printing to organize my smaller TAPS.

The tackle boxes are very solid but somewhat expensive. 

sometimes it is just fun to go a little over the top on organization


----------



## hman (Sep 6, 2022)

Boswell said:


> well I bought a few of the new PLANO EDGE tackle boxes. that and some 3d-Printing to organize my smaller TAPS.
> 
> The tackle boxes are very solid but somewhat expensive.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting this!  I just bought several of them from Amazon.


----------



## hman (Sep 8, 2022)

Just got them late yesterday.  They're well designed and built ... though a bit smaller than I'd expected (from seeing the photos).


----------



## dbb-the-bruce (Sep 8, 2022)

MrWhoopee said:


> Not finely divided, but cheap.
> 
> View attachment 416488


And delicious!

I've collected over 100 Altoids tins. really useful, but they do all look alike.
Also Talenti pint ice cream jars - great because they are clear and you can see what you put in them.


----------

